# biggest beach shark !



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

hey guys i was hopeing i could get yall to post up your biggest shark that you have caught off the beach ! 
heck for that matter just post up all of the beach pictures !!

thanks
luke


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've never caught a shark from the beach but I've seen the video of a 12 ft. Tiger shark that was caught and released from the beach.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

not the biggest but the meanest! bull shark last year.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I didn't used to carry a camera with me that often, but here a few. Not all are the surf. None are that large that I have pictures of. The small bull shark in the surf came from really early season too. Every fish we caught had remoras attached. Hooked a really good size shark that spit the hook. He danced for us before he came off though.


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks guys. ive only ever caught pups from the sand !


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Here's a beast 

I don't shark fish from land, so this is the biggest I've caught in the surf :brew:
Fiesty lil bugger, hit the lure under him!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*sharkin*

The main issue with catching a larger shark is getting a bait beyond the wade guts. Yakin a bait past the 3rd bar will bring up your percentages.
Just walking out and dropping a bait into the 2nd gut will catch fish but quality sharks just don't show as often as you would like.

You really need to get a bait beyond the breakers. I would rather have 1 rod out deep than walking out 3 all day!

I don't care what bait you're using, braid or mono. 14/0 or 20/0 hooks.
Get that bait out deeper.

Play on!


----------



## fireman23 (Aug 17, 2010)

this is my biggest beach shark so far im new to shark fishing in the surf but im hooked now


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Before I moved over here from Florida. I was looking at some fishing info from the TX Parks and Wildlife site. I saw a Mako shark that was caught right from the beach. I think it was Galveston. I mean over 6ft or bigger..wish I had the pic. I will go look later.:biggrin:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

REELING 65 said:


> Before I moved over here from Florida. I was looking at some fishing info from the TX Parks and Wildlife site. I saw a Mako shark that was caught right from the beach. I think it was Galveston. I mean over 6ft or bigger..wish I had the pic. I will go look later.:biggrin:


They catch them down on PINS I believe. Also had a big dead female mako wash up in the bay near A&M CC.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Those are some nice sharks!! What is the best way to rig up your line and hook for shark fishing? Just drop leaders or wat?


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Those are sum nice sharks!! Wat is the best way to rig up your fishing line and hook? Jus drop leaders or wat??


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Agree with Fish-Inc. 300yd + is a minimum for me. I prefer live bait (8-12") on 20/0. If there's weed in the water, don't even bother.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Read up*



Garzas23 said:


> Those are sum nice sharks!! Wat is the best way to rig up your fishing line and hook? Jus drop leaders or wat??


Most of what you are asking is posted up on this board. It really has some great information. Most are using a carolina type rig or a fish finder rig.
Many variances and opinions.

I prefer mono and a 14" section of cable, but I use alot of straight 250-400# mono to a 12/0 -14/0 circle on casting rods. I think it gets more bites than cable. But someday I'll loose another Big fish.

Read up and post reports and enjoy. Welcome


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

mullethead00 said:


> Agree with Fish-Inc. 300yd + is a minimum for me. I prefer live bait (8-12") on 20/0. If there's weed in the water, don't even bother.


x's 2. further the better, fresher the better.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

No pics anymore but the biggest I landed from the beach was a 9'7" tiger. Lost one that was at least 12' that cut me off on the pilings at Bob Hall Pier. 10 or 12 years ago I lost a fish that took off running with a 40# bait. Not going to mention what the bait was....but that was in my crazy days!


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Good shark!*



fireman23 said:


> this is my biggest beach shark so far im new to shark fishing in the surf but im hooked now


I will be more than happy if I can get one that big next week. These are some great shark photos you all posted. Thanks!
Ranger:cheers:


----------



## fireman23 (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah ill be out at the slp monday and tuesday trying my luck with the sharks cant wait till monday


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Biggest shark from the beach was a 4ft Blacktip, and the biggest from a yak 51/2 Spinner shark.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

These were a couple years ago when we enjoyed the Shark Rodeo. Sure was fun fishing times...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice one. Did you release it?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*got you all beat.*

heres one my wife caught a few years ago just of the beach front on the westend of the seawall. it went 12in and about 1/2lbs


----------



## byrontx (Aug 24, 2006)

You may want to check out Oz's website. I know he has caught some huge sharks. A 12' Mako and a large Lemon from the beach on PINS. He used to work for Nick at Breakaway and maybe still does.

http://extremecoast.com/reports/reports.php


----------

